
California Has a Bill That Would Disable Encryption on All Phones - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/03/worried-about-apple-california-has-bill-would-disable-encryption-all-phones
======
studentrob
This is insane. The text of the bill states,

 _" This bill would require a smartphone that is manufactured on or after
January 1, 2017, and sold in California, to be capable of being decrypted and
unlocked by its manufacturer or its operating system provider. The bill would
subject a manufacturer or operating system provider that knowingly failed to
comply with that requirement to a civil penalty of $2,500 for each smartphone
sold or leased."_ [1]

Do these guys realize that software can be copied from the other side of the
world in seconds? This will do nothing to make us safer and will only hurt our
own security.

I hope California tears this up and elects 52 more Ted Lieu's. I also think
anyone who contributed to writing this bill should have their iPhones revoked,
bank accounts and credit cards cancelled, and the right to use the internet
stripped, because they clearly do not understand how any of our technology
works.

[1]
[https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billTextClient.xhtm...](https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billTextClient.xhtml?bill_id=201520160AB1681)

------
cat-dev-null
Not just "hell no": Helll no.

These geniuses in Sacramento have no idea of the consequences of their
actions.

Sign the petition, because the EFF may blizzard them with emails and letters.
[https://act.eff.org/action/don-t-let-california-lawmakers-
un...](https://act.eff.org/action/don-t-let-california-lawmakers-undermine-
smartphone-security)

Anyone (Googlers, Applers, etc.) within 100 miles of Sacramento may consider
organizing a field-trip to Sac, book meetings with their reps and educate them
about privacy... it's harder to put off people whom follow-up consistently and
hold reps accountable.

